# Usn Bu Ships, A Modern Quartz Reissue.



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

This watch is a modern 'homage' to the Elgin canteen divers that were issued to the US Navy underwater demolition teams. Hamilton issued the first watch of this kind in 1941 and I believe the Elgins were still used during the Korean war. The Elgin watches differed from the Hamilton's by utilising the oversized screw down canteen crown cover.

I got this a few years ago, but rarely wear it. I have no idea who makes it, but I do know that Zeno made a similar quartz model.

The watch has a very solid feeling case, blued lumed hands and comes on a khaki strap. The watch is small, 34mm without the huge canteen, but sit niceley on the wrist.

On the dial it states 'U.S.N BU. Ships and is also marked on the case back.

Here's a few pics.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice one Padraig









Out of all the canteen watches I've seen, I like the Zeno and now this one.

You wouldn't be interested in parting with it would you?









I know a nice cosy home that would welcome it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Quote [email protected] Jan 20,2005 01:07 PM



> I do know that Zeno made a similar quartz model.


I`ve got a Zeno version of this and its fitted with a manual wind ETA 2801 movement,a really nice watch with a lovely vintage feel to it.Has to be worn on the right wrist with that canteen.I do also have Zeno`s version of the Russian navy canteen watch; 50mm case 68mm to the canteen tip,18mm thick







diffinitely not to be worn on the left wrist.Actually its quite comfortable to wear and really attracts comments( usually concerning my sanity







)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice,I like the canteen watches


----------

